

Ask HN: 4 Hour Body Challenge - noahc

Is anyone else reading the 4 hour body and interested in the weight loss section.  My brother and I are starting on the 10th of this month.  I've already noticed small changes in how I eat before the official start.<p>Anyway, is there anyone else that would be interested in publicly documenting their progress? If so post below or shoot me an e-mail: noah@noahc.net
======
Skywing
Haven't seen this. What is it?

~~~
sidwyn
Its a new book by Tim Ferriss.

